# Denominational structure questions



## Edm (Jan 10, 2017)

I hope this is in an appropriate sub forum. 

I would like to learn from members on here their scriptural basis for the structure of the church. I am referring to Baptist vs Presbyterian. I know the differences, but would like to learn how these are justified by Scripture. This is something that I have no knowledge of and to be honest has not been a priority to me in my Christian life. I am not referring to membership requirements.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2017)

The Church of Christ by Bannerman is a classic work on Presbyterian church polity.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 10, 2017)

Historically, those with a reformed perspective have had a healthy concern about a single, unchecked leader at a particular location. Even the Congressionalists of Puritan New England had associations of churches, many had plural elders, and regularly printed sermons for circulation which had a secondary effect of maintaining pure teaching. 

Most Presbyterians would point to the pastoral epistles to show a scriptural basis for such a structure, and the appeal the apostles make for a plurality in such examples as the council of Jerusalem and the teaching and support Paul mentions in his other letters. 

A combination of unity and diversity is certainly seen in the OT tribal structure, and in the many places the people are told to select from among themselves X men to accomplish Y tasks.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 10, 2017)

Edm said:


> I would like to learn from members on here their scriptural basis for the structure of the church. I am referring to Baptist vs Presbyterian. I know the differences, but would like to learn how these are justified by Scripture.



I don't think they are justified. Not at all. I call it heresy--and one day it will be eliminated. And I don't mean in heaven.

John 17:20, 21
20 Neither pray I for these alone, but for them also which shall believe on me through their word;
21 That they all may be one; as thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee, that they also may be one in us: that the world may believe that thou hast sent me.

A prayer of Jesus is tantamount to a prophecy. His prayer will be answered. Answered in such an obvious manner that even the unbelieving, God-hating world will come to believe that God the Father sent Jesus to save the world.


----------

